# Look what I found



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Receipt from the first wheeler I bought w/ my own money. Lol 12 years ago. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty cool there Jon. Hang on to it. Take a lil walk down memory lane every now and then.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm with JCT, then again, I'm a sentimental pack rat.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd frame it and hang it in the garage. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I never thought about a frame for it. Lol. I might just do that. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 8, 2012)

That is cool ! I have never had a brand new one,maybe one day!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Most of us call the garage a man cave


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

A man cave must have a tv imo. My garage don't so its not a man cave. Cool thing to find tho Jon, I wish new bikes were still that cheap lol.


----------

